# Hasegawa P-47D Bubbletop



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

After about a week of playing with this I finally finished it. The kit was a pleasure to put together and the Eduard PE set really sets it off. Enjoy the pictures!!!


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

More Pics


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

And Finally


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*VERY NICE WORK!!! AWESOME!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gorgeous Jug, Ross!


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Thanks! It was a really nice kit, I did have trouble spray that coat of flat over the anti-glare panel... I just couldn't decide which way was better:

Mask the anti-glare panel and keep it covered through the process
-or-
What I did, after the final clear gloss coat, mask and shot a coat of clear flat over it

What works best for you guys?


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow! Wonderful craftsmanship. I can only hope that I can achieve something close to that kind of talent. Please tell me that that model is at least 1/32 scale, if not bigger!

to(m)


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Hmm... matte finish the anti-glare panel, mask, finish the rest of the model. My concern is anytime I mask over metal, peeling the mask makes a mess of things.

That's a beauty of a Jug! Neat subject and a very nice build.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Roguepink said:


> Hmm... matte finish the anti-glare panel, mask, finish the rest of the model. My concern is anytime I mask over metal, peeling the mask makes a mess of things.
> 
> That's a beauty of a Jug! Neat subject and a very nice build.


I was thinking the same thing but I don't have any issues with metalizer peeling anymore. The trick for me seems to be starting with a clean model and giving it a coat of primer before shooting the metalizer, then putting a coat of sealer down before proceeding. I did the same thing with my NX-01 and the Aztec Dummy masks.

machine shop to; 
This is the 1/48th scale Hasegawa P-47D-25 Bubbletop with the Eduard PE Set.

Thanks for all the kind remarks!!!


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice, great attention to detail, love the engine stuff, and that cockpit! But the fuselage is very spiffy.

Peeling - I've had peel troubles with maskign, but if you force yourself to wait a week or even two, risk drops greatly.

Very nice aircraft!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking build all around! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

1/48 scale, wow! I don't think my machine shop damaged fumbly fingers will ever let me do that kind of detail work at that scale. But now I have proof that it can be done.........

:thumbsup: 

to(m)


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't have the patience to wait for weeks. Professionally, I'm lucky to get an hour between colors. It's backwards thinking, but do all the colors first, THEN lay down the metal colors. Also, Parafilm is great for masking when you don't want to peel anything.


----------

